
Ask HN: Tourist Things to Do in Bay Area? - Zaheer
I have some friends visiting soon and wondering what are some good touristy things to do in the Bay Area.
======
eesmith
"Friends" is very generic, so here's a generic answer.

[https://www.travelocity.com/things-to-
do/search?location=San...](https://www.travelocity.com/things-to-
do/search?location=San+Francisco%2C+California&latLong=37.787400%2C-122.408200&rid=178305&regionType=MULTICITY&countryCode=US&startDate=&endDate=&_xpid=11905%7C1)

[https://wikitravel.org/en/San_Francisco#See](https://wikitravel.org/en/San_Francisco#See)

[https://www.exploratorium.edu/](https://www.exploratorium.edu/)

[https://www.dnalounge.com/](https://www.dnalounge.com/)

[https://myfamilytravels.com/content/61909-top-ten-geek-
sight...](https://myfamilytravels.com/content/61909-top-ten-geek-sights-
silicon-valley)

------
java-man
Computer History Museum in Mountain View:
[http://www.computerhistory.org/](http://www.computerhistory.org/)

------
partisan
My friend was kind enough to show me around a few years ago. The highlights
for me were: wine tasting in the mountains not too far from SF, driving down
the pacific coast highway and stopping at some random beaches, and going to
Half Moon Bay, which was completely empty on a summer weekday.

------
programd
If they're at all technical take them to Fry's. I think the one in Sunnyvale
is the best one. (This is Hacker News, after all...)

[https://www.frys.com/ac/storeinfo/sunnyvale-location-frys-
el...](https://www.frys.com/ac/storeinfo/sunnyvale-location-frys-electronics-
hours-maps-directions)

Also a visit to Hawk Hill on the other side of the Golden Gate Bridge offers a
spectacular view of the city.

------
jrowley
Go hiking on Mt Tam. Tennessee Valley is a nice accessible spot with lots of
trails around.

------
DoreenMichele
Muir Woods.

The most twisty, turny road in America.

Walk around downtown SF.

See the Golden Gate Bridge.

Reyes Point

Reyes State Park

------
senatorobama
Japanese Friendship Garden :)

